# Suggestions for Alsace and Moselle please



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Planning to visit Alsace and Moselle in June.

So we are looking for information on places to miss and not to miss!

Two couples, two 7.5m motorhomes, two experienced MH drivers. All four are pretty fit and walk a fair bit and we all have electric bikes. More than happy to use aires/stelplatz . We have two weeks travelling via the tunnel. We all like wine, interesting towns, etc.

Answers please !!!


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Trier.

The cathedral and its precincts are well within walking distance of the riverside stellplatz.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Colmar (no aire but roadside parking with meter for MHs) and Ribeauville (aire about 6E, get there early) both in Alsace are in my opinion must sees.

Dick


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Moselle is in France (Lorraine), it becomes the Mosel in Germany. Anywhere from trier to koblenz is great, loads of stellplatz, and good cycling along the river. Campsite at koblenz at the junction of Mosel & Rhine. 

Alsace is French, but has been German! Lots of places, but we liked kaiserberg- good aire and excellent riverside municipal site. You can hop across the Rhine at various places, and Baden Baden isn't too far on the German side. Basic stellplatz, and the spas are wonderful!


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

We went to Mosel [Germany] last May for a month, got flooded out numerous times, the river was running very high. Eventually we headed for home after 3 weeks of torrential weather. If you get to Reil walk up to the bridge and take a look at the flood level indicator under the bridge. I believe the 1993 level was about 5 metres above the road. Reil stellplatz- 50.025195,7.115287

Bernkastel-kues is a lovely town to visit, but no stellplatz. Trarbach is also a nice place . Stunning scenery over the whole area. You can travel the whole valley along the cycle paths beside the river

Please give the campsite in Bulley a miss [Baren 50.053943,7.130549] it was hell, you need a 1€ token for everything.

Most Stellplatz were 6-8€ pn and another 2€ for leccy.

N.B. I think it was the Aldi supermarket that does not take visa cards etc......only take German cards, so take cash when you shop there.

Martin

Forgot to mention that we found the carpark at Trier's Macdonalds a more desireable place to park than the Stellplatz across the road. [49.739904,6.621094]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Most people tend to do the Trier to Koblenz run along the Mosel. Wall to wall stelplatz.

Its ok but I found the Alsace region a bit more interesting and Jura this year (Just a bit further south) even better.

You might get a flavour of them all on Summer 2011, 12 and 13 on my blog. Hanks Blog


----------



## bulawayolass (Jul 27, 2010)

We were in Mosel in September loved it. Spent a week at the end in Einkirch. Huge Stellplatz most grass some hard lot hook ups. About 5e/night excellent clean point.
Very good info office next to the site showers and laundry there sort of wifi depending where you park. Lovely town and base.

Cycled a couple of times to Traban-Tarabach (sp) Nice restaurant by the bridge entry point open air part has blankets to throw over you if you get cold. 
A boring town big not a lot, we did catch a boat from here to Bernkastel-Kues loved it and want to go again. Martin is wrong though B-K has a stellplatz in "the book" it is about 10 or 12e/night. 

A boat trip is worth doing along the river there is quiet boats we didn't have many on ours and was another way to see places. Pity you not going September.. it is the grape harvest time and dripping grapes if you love the berries like l do 

Would really advise you to get the Mobil life and Motorhome Parkings app. They are brilliant for extra info on places places to stay and are on or off line able and cover Europe. Dont just rely on the Bordtatlas


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

rotorywing said:


> N.B. I think it was the Aldi supermarket that does not take visa cards etc......only take German cards, so take cash when you shop there.


And Lidl german cards only - but Treff 3000, Norma and most others take Visa/M-card.

SP at Brauneberg is open 24/7/365 (heated water tap cabinet!) 8€ (in an honesty box) for EHU (6amp) and all services.

There is a Treff3000 Markt (with a bakers shop) immediately next to it and a good hotel/restaurant behind that.


----------



## VanFlair (Nov 21, 2009)

rotorywing said:


> We went to Mosel [Germany] last May for a month, got flooded out numerous times, the river was running very high. Eventually we headed for home after 3 weeks of torrential weather. If you get to Reil walk up to the bridge and take a look at the flood level indicator under the bridge. I believe the 1993 level was about 5 metres above the road. Reil stellplatz- 50.025195,7.115287
> 
> Bernkastel-kues is a lovely town to visit, but no stellplatz. Trarbach is also a nice place . Stunning scenery over the whole area. You can travel the whole valley along the cycle paths beside the river.
> 
> ...


Agree that anywhere along the Mosel from Trier is lovely, Bernkastel-kues has motorhome parking with a service point for dump and water, there is also a car park just under the main road bridge opposite side of the river to the old town and you can stay in this if you go to the tourist information. Best to park up first as it is small spaces and some trees in the way, if you get parked take your free 1hr parking ticket to the tourist information over the bridge and you pay about 5€ to park for 3days, we parked up at Piesport and drove back as we could not get two MHF just under 9m in. There is also a Stellplatz just down the road next to the campsite but closed when we were there in November.

Don't know what you thought was wrong with the Stellplatz in Trier, it has a very good entry system with key card for water and electric, of course the McD car park will be cheaper unless you eat in.

Martin


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Thank you all for your replies and suggestions.

I remember now that we have been to Trier, (last Sept!, must be an age thing) loved it!! The Aire is a nightmare to find though (well it took us about 4 attempts!0 but well located)


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

This is one of our favourite trips and one that we have done many times over the years.

As others have said there are numerous places to stay alone the Mosel but in our opinion you will nohe beat the small town of Cochem. It has a picturesque riverside setting that must be one of the best in Europe with its castle overlooking the town and river. It's lively with lots going on and a main wine centre. It has a decent riverside campsite a twenty minute walk into town. There is good cycling along the riverside, particularly towards Beilstein which is well worth seeing in its own right. Keep to the main Cochem side of the river should you do this trip.

Continuing south there is a good campsite at Schweich. It's part of a marina complex with a good restaurant. Very handy for the motorway connection and a cycle trip to Trier along the river about eight miles away.

In the Alsace the wine towns/villages of Kaysersberg, Ribeauville and Riquewihr have it all going for them and will take some beating. Kaysersberg has a good car-park type aire a couple of minutes from the town centre and a good campsite with a pleasant walk into town. This area can get blistering hot given decent weather and you might want to consider a shady campsite or heat bouncing off the aires concrete surface if you stay there. Ribeauville also has a good campsite. These places are situated close together and Colmar is just 'down the road'.
Riquewihr is an absolute gem if you want a medieval experience.

Ron


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Masevaux in the Alsace (in the valley below Ballon d'Asace) has a lovely simple ACSI site just a short walk into town. Really good cycling area, from relatively easy rides round the various villages or serious road cycling amongst the local mountains. 
There is also a lovely wild camping spot at the top of the Ballon d'Alsace, great spot for hiking or skiing in winter.


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

The area in general is very nice , as said the Tourist town of Cochem is nice, well it does not apply to you but we crossed the bridge in Cochem and stayed in a Hotel , first time we ever met anti British sentiment in Germany won't be going back there, in saying we found Germans and Germany lovely.
Have a great time .

Tony A.


----------



## lafree (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi, We stayed on a lovely little campsite in Rhinau this year a village in Alsace by the Rhine the village has its own free ferry to cross into Germany super cycling through villages and meadows, if you go near Speyer or Sinsheim on your travels visit the Autotechnic museums Speyer has its own campingplatz.
Lafree


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*Arc et Senans*

If you go through Franche-Comte as we did on the way to Alsace, this is one of the best historical sites we have visited in this part of the world.
http://www.salineroyale.com/


----------



## robrace (Jun 30, 2005)

*Alsace Region*

We arrived there last year about 5pm with it pouring with rain,we had been recommended a Campsite at a village called Eguisheim(not sure if that's the correct spelling)and headed there.The sun came out a couple of hours later and we ventured down to the village about 10mins walk away.It took our breath away.What a beautiful place!!Flowers everywhere.Stayed a few days and used the local bus service a couple of times which was great!The village is surrounded by vineyards producing excellent wines.I know I drunk several bottles!!


----------



## hymertastic (Jun 18, 2010)

*arc et senans*

How great - it seems a little known attraction. I hope you saw the exhibition of models of dozens of building designs by the architect! We also experienced brilliant sunshine while we were there, can't remember where we were camping, but black skies and torrential rain for our motorbike ride back - so bad that my wife's hands were stained black from the dye in her gloves!!


----------

